# Canteloupe wine



## bluedart (Aug 20, 2020)

Anybody here have a recipie for canteloupe wine?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 21, 2020)

The cantaloupe I looked at was 1.039 grav; 0.03% TA; 7.44 pH. ie it is similar to other melon and you could model off other types of melon recipes.

Haven’t done cantaloupe but have done 1) musk melon and 2) water melon. Melon appears to be hard to do well. I would over do K meta every racking (.2gm per gal), ferment as cool as you can accomplish, add something to give a tint of color and back sweeten to 1.010
* musk melon lost most of the fruit aroma *digging that out it looked like 3/4 gallon of Mellon in the fermentor, 6 cups sugar (1.4kg), 11 tsp citric acid (55gm), 1 tsp DAP, 1 qt water. *72F ambient temp *** I should have run 100% juice from freeze and thawing instead of pulp
* watermelon lost most of the fruit aroma, *freeze juiced melon 5.9kg, sugar 2kg, .5gm meta, acid source red sumach berries 700gm/ water to make as a tea (also added natural color), 1gm tannin, 2tsp DAP, 2tsp Fermaid, primary 8.5kg at 1.10 and pH 3.59, *

The vinters club had a fantastic aroma/taste watermelon at the Christmas party so I am trying again in 2020. What I am doing different this year, * it was at 50F primary and when racked I put it back in at 50F, *it got 50gm/2 oz raspberry juice for color.


----------



## bluedart (Aug 21, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> The cantaloupe I looked at was 1.039 grav; 0.03% TA; 7.44 pH. ie it is similar to other melon and you could model off other types of melon recipes.
> 
> Haven’t done cantaloupe but have done 1) musk melon and 2) water melon. Melon appears to be hard to do well. I would over do K meta every racking (.2gm per gal), ferment as cool as you can accomplish, add something to give a tint of color and back sweeten to 1.010
> * musk melon lost most of the fruit aroma *digging that out it looked like 3/4 gallon of Mellon in the fermentor, 6 cups sugar (1.4kg), 11 tsp citric acid (55gm), 1 tsp DAP, 1 qt water. *72F ambient temp *** I should have run 100% juice from freeze and thawing instead of pulp
> ...


OK, thanks very much for all your input. The melons are on sale pretty cheap right now so I thought I might give it a go.


----------

